# [SOLVED] cyclic redundancy check



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

Im trying to install all my games onto my new build. A few games installed with no problems (Illegal Street Drag, Hot Rod American Street Drag, Para World, Stronghold Crusader) but when i try to install Morrowind i get a cyclic redundancy check at 56% and when i install Tortuga i get a few other errors saying the source file is corrupted. Morrowind was purchased a few years ago, but I bought Tortuga last week. Is it possible for my cd/dvd rom to be bad, or is it the cds since other games were installed. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

I tried installing morrowind on my laptop and it went to 74% and then i canceled because i figured if i could make it that far on my laptop then the disk should be fine. I installed myst on my new build but trying to install Riven was a failure. Im trying a few other games, but im assuming the same results will happen a few will work and a few wont


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

check the cd for scratched or fingerprints contamination


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

i cleaned morrowind and ran it under hot water and it still doesnt work. My dad is bringing home an aresol can from work so that i can dust out my cd drive, im hoping that helps. The install makes it to 56% no problem... well right now it went up to 57% so maybe ill have some luck.... oh oh... 58% but very slow... took about 5 min to go 1%.... and its done... stopped at file: D:\data2.cab ... so now what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

check your tempretures in the bios


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

temperatures of what? i use speedfan to monitor everything all the time.... what would temperatures have to do with my game installation


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

if the temps rise on the cpu past the threshold the cpu cuts back on the speed to protect it from burning out and everything you do on the computer moves into slow motion
another thing that can slow things down is something running in the background


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

cpu is no problem... one core is running at .6% and the other is at 14.2%.... no programs other than install are running


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

get a friend to try the disk on their computer to see if the problem occurs


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: cyclic redundancy check*

extremely simple way to solve my problem. Copy all files onto the harddrive from the CD and click setup. Installed like a charm... wow... somethings can be so simple yet so hard to find... thanks for all the help it is all appreciated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting back your solution


----------

